# Help needed with MTL dripper



## Viper_SA (24/3/16)

Hi all,

Just been through 50 pages of atomizers on Fasttech without finding what I want. I am looking for a nice, very tight, MTL dripper for use at the computer. Anywhere from 14mm to 22mm, but must be a flavor beast. Any suggestions welcome


----------



## Wesley (24/3/16)

I would suggest the Derringer.


----------



## Viper_SA (24/3/16)

Wesley said:


> I would suggest the Derringer.



I have quite a few Derringers, but can't get the airflow tight enough to my liking without losing all the flavor.


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/3/16)

Original non BF Cyclone!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (24/3/16)

Hmmm... maybe the Origen Little 16mm or the Snapdragon (22mm) would work well for you. Killer flavour-first atties IME.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus (24/3/16)

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Hmmm... maybe the Origen Little 16mm or the Snapdragon (22mm) would work well for you. Killer flavour-first atties IME.


@Papa_Lazarou , that is a understatement. Lets call it battle of the beasts. I'v been vaping almost the whole day on the snappy, and I think I'v been snapped. It's a flavour monster.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA (24/3/16)

@Petrus do you know wt the smallest air hole setting will be on the snapdragon? Can it do single coils?


----------



## Dirge (24/3/16)

Igo L should work.


----------



## Viper_SA (24/3/16)

Viper_SA said:


> @Petrus do you know wt the smallest air hole setting will be on the snapdragon? Can it do single coils?



Got the specs. 3x2mm air holes. So even in single coil mode that is 1x2mm minimum. Way too big fr my taste. looking for <1.4mm


----------



## Petrus (24/3/16)

Viper_SA said:


> Got the specs. 3x2mm air holes. So even in single coil mode that is 1x2mm minimum. Way too big fr my taste. looking for <1.4mm


Then you must look at a Origen atty. It Will work. Take a look at the Origen Dripper v3. If I am correct FastTech got a clone.


----------



## BumbleBee (24/3/16)

Check out the Aris, it has very tight airflow and the flavour was pretty intense with a twisted build. And it looks pretty good too

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (24/3/16)

Flavour on an O-16 is better than the full sized Origen dripper, IMHO.

Also, the snappy dialled down is definitely a MTL vape. Single coils are fine in it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Viper_SA (30/3/16)

Problem solved thanks. Got what was probably the last 2014 top fed Cyclone in South Africa and converted my BF Atomic to top fed. Chucked some solder on the bottom of the 510 and it seems to hold up well. No leaking.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (30/3/16)

Viper_SA said:


> Problem solved thanks. Got what was probably the last 2014 top fed Cyclone in South Africa and converted my BF Atomic to top fed. Chucked some solder on the bottom of the 510 and it seems to hold up well. No leaking.


Hope it was lead free solder

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA (30/3/16)

I grew up chewing on lead paint on my crib, survived that. Really don't know, but not in contact with any juice.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (30/3/16)

Viper_SA said:


> I grew up chewing on lead paint on my crib, survived that. Really don't know, but not in contact with any juice.


Thought you soldered the hole for the bottom feeding juice. Ah well , wat nie doodmaak nie maak groot ne

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Viper_SA (30/3/16)

Nope, just the hole at the bottom of the 510. Stuffs the inside holes with cotton.


----------



## blujeenz (30/3/16)

gertvanjoe said:


> Hope it was lead free solder


I'd have gone with aquarium safe silicone(no acetic acid cure) plug from the inside,
but if you really have to use solder, try to get high silver, no lead version as @gertvanjoe suggested.


----------

